# TexturMod für GTR Evolution....



## sunnyboy150182 (19. August 2010)

*TexturMod für GTR Evolution....*

hallo,

Ich hätte da mal eine frage, gibt es irgendwo einen Texturmod für GTR Evo,
ich meine nicht die Fährzeuge sondern für's allgemeine Aussehen..
So in der Richtung ENB Series....  

Nehme auch ne Anleitung zum selber bauen...


----------



## Babarecords (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: TexturMod für GTR Evolution....*

Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren, spiele das Game immer noch sehr gerne !!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: TexturMod für GTR Evolution....*

Hmmm...hier gibt's nix passendes. Schwierig, schwierig.


----------



## Babarecords (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: TexturMod für GTR Evolution....*

Doch, da gibts was passendes 

NoGripRacing :: Race 07 / GTR Evo / Race On Downloads - ENBseries and XD for GTR EVO working together


----------



## acti0n (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: TexturMod für GTR Evolution....*

Irgendwo hab ich mal HD-Texturen für die Cockpits der ganzen Autos heruntergeladen... 

Fragt mich aber nicht wo das war...


----------

